# 97 Maxima misfire



## Lisa21 (Mar 8, 2013)

took it to a shop they couldn't find what was causing the misfire.
Took it to pep boys they told me it was my knock sensor. 
Took it to nissan they told me i need 6 new coils and a number 2 cylinder.
having trouble believing anybody because i am young, i think they're trying to take advantage of me. can any body help please!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Take the car to a shop that can do an ECU code readout with a scan tool. If any DTC's (diagnostic trouble code) are set, they generally will aid in the diagnosis of your misfire problem. There are specific codes for each cylinder in the case of misfires. The problem could be just dirty spark plugs or one or more dirty fuel injectors.

If there are codes set, then write them down on paper and post them here; the codes are in the form of P0100 as an example. There are a lot knowledgeable folks here that can help you.


----------



## cngarch (Sep 5, 2018)

What is it doing? maximas have a fuel pump which often gets weak and causes this ob2 code. have someone check the fuel pressure.


----------

